# which is the best furniture for laboratories and medical lab



## fumexhood (Mar 9, 2011)

hi guys,we are lanching medical research laboratory for that we need fume hood furniture 
if any one knows..plz inform me


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2011)

There are some systems on fleabay.


----------

